# I'm ridin' VIP



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm ridin' VIP, dooooooooooooooooood!

---
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ummmmmm.......HUH?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I mean honestly...... what is the purpose of this post?


----------



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

VIP, like in chat, the person who's name is on the top of the list. Or, atleast, something like that.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lmao wm, you must stay on all day just to be there?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I noticed its their only post. We'll see whats going on in chat......


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

lol crash dood, it might not have been a best choice for your 1st post. The forums** (EDIT) are a little more formal


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

He's fine in chat Damon.


----------

